Ask HN: How and at what age to tell your kids we are mortal? - johngorse
======
brudgers
When my boy was three, we came home from his preschool on a Wednesday
afternoon and Cassy was dead under the coffee table...she was fifteen...old
for a dog. I said, Cassy has died. Humans are equipped to handle death.
Mortality is a higher order concept.

My random advice from the internet is that your child is probably more
comfortable with death than an adult would be.

Good luck.

------
Nomentatus
They show corpses on TV now, so before you ever leave the TV news on in front
of them.

------
flukus
Kill two birds with one stone, tell them Santa died.

